

How many tech books do you read per year? - draftq

As software developers we are looking for a way to make the self-publishing for technical books, easy and effective. Answering the following questions you will help to put us in the right path.<p>http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ZKDSB9Y<p>Thanks
======
martharotter
For me the electronic versus paper thing comes down to what I bought the book
for.

For a book that I just need to reference occasionally, epub is usually fine.
For a book where I'm starting from scratch, learning new things and coming
back to the same bits over and over again, I prefer a paper version that I can
write in.

Sounds like a cool project though - good luck!

------
varunsaini
depends on the size of the book and time frame to finish the book. but I read
at least 3-4 books per year based on various CS topics.

------
draftq
link to survey: <http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ZKDSB9Y>

